# My transducer location?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

When I first installed my transducer to my transom it was too high and would come out of the water when running at WOT or turning left, now I lowered it about 2 inches (as low as I can) so so it'll stay in the water, but now it shoots a rooster tail and it sprays up on my cowling the whole time I'm running. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can you post a pic of where you mounted it?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sure, it's break time, I'll run out there.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I am no expert but I did stay at a.............

actaually this is my same problem on one of my boats

sounds like your boat is like my xpress in the depth that it hauls thru the water

basically the boat is running with very minimal draft
or hardly anything but the stern in the water
I did not want to try to lower my transducer with an L-bracket which by lowering it would resolve my issue 
however my transducer would then be lower than the bottom of my boat
I also did not want to change to a thru hull transducer
hate the thought of cutting a new hole into the bottom of my boat
I know the directions for mounting my transducer said you could mount the transducer flush to the bottom of a fiberglass hull on the inside of the boat and it can read thru the fiberglass and this is how my brother runs his 
but mine would not work this way as it is a thick aluminum 
hope this helps and someone else may have some better ideas for you 
heres a link to how humminbird tells you to trial install it and how to mount it permenantly

http://store.humminbird.com/media/document/PiranhaMAX_150-160-170-180-190c.pdf


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here it is, they're a little dark.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

oh and I went ahead and moved mine back to the out of the water at WOT due to the rooster tail spraying all over the engine cowling 
I did not like the thought of the salt spray possibly entering thru the cowling seal due to a preventable rooster tail

also I only need the depth finder when I am running slower than WOT


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, cool. I'm glad I'm not the only one, on the bass boat I had I mounted the transducer like the installation manual said and never had a problem, even over 65mph. I did end up breaking it off of the transom and mounting it to shoot through the hull, I liked that, but IDK how well this boat would do with that stupid bottom paint on there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It's to high.

Look at Fig 10

http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-247-03.pdf


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you post a picture from the back showing the whole transom. From the first picture it looks to be to close to the step but I might be looking at it wrong. A whole transom shot would help.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## fishen (Dec 13, 2011)

I have that same transducer and same problem. The water comes through the space between the transducer and the mount. Put a piece of duct tape below the space and fill in the space with some good silicone. Its still holding on mine running 40 mph.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

fishen said:


> I have that same transducer and same problem. The water comes through the space between the transducer and the mount. Put a piece of duct tape below the space and fill in the space with some good silicone. Its still holding on mine running 40 mph.


Good idea, I'll give that a try.. Thanks!


----------



## captainchris (Jun 7, 2012)

The tranducer brackets that accompany the transducer are functionally basic at best, not to mention hulldamage created by installing them. A fast moving boat displaces water with stern down and bow up causing an already mal-adjusted transducer to be shoved even deeper below the running surface. These are "skimming" transducers, not plowing transducers, but ironically we are instructed to make them drag creating roostertials and washed out screens. The displaced water elevates behind your boat where the transducer functions best when moved aftward and up and allowed to skim or surf in the rising slipstream.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

is that transducer you have for one of the humminbird side imaging units??

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

No, it's just a cheap one.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I use to have same transducer, have you tried moving it in between the low and the high spot. It is to low though from the pic i seen. Also are you even able to scan the bottom at wot??? I never been able to accomplish that but i don't need it to scan either at 30 mph just low speed.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

nitemarez said:


> Also are you even able to scan the bottom at wot???.


Yeah but I'm sure a lot of detail is missed.


----------

